# Life Partner/Spousal permit and Business endorsement



## Saartjie1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi guys,

As the Home Affairs rules and the way of working has recently changed, I would like to get some advice. I've been on a Life Partner Permit with work endorsement for almost 5 years. I've got an appointment scheduled with VFS in January to hand in my Temp residence renewal, and I will apply for my PR in April. However, I am thinking about leaving my current job to start my own Business. There is no clear plan in place yet, and I'm seeing some options. I'm not sure what the best way is to approach this, and what papers I would need. Also, I've gotten married almost 2 years ago, and I'm not sure what to do about this. So a couple of questions...

1. I've read that I would need to register at SARS, but I also read that you have to register your company at CIPC. What paper work is needed for the Business endorsement under the new rules? And do you have to have your full Business plan sorted? (I haven't).
2. If I would apply now for my Life partner with work endorsement, do I have to do a full application for the Business endorsement a couple of months later?
3. Would it be a 'change of existing permit' if I apply for a business endorsement instead of a work endorsement? Or would it count as a renewal of permit?
4. Can you only have one business registered (e.g. will it give a specific business name on your endorsement), or can you have multiple businesses / change direction while this situation?
5. Do I have to mention that I'm married? Would that mean a change of permit or not? And if yes, what form is needed?

Thanks a lot!
S


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Saartjie1 said:


> 1. I've read that I would need to register at SARS, but I also read that you have to register your company at CIPC. What paper work is needed for the Business endorsement under the new rules? And do you have to have your full Business plan sorted? (I haven't).
> 2. If I would apply now for my Life partner with work endorsement, do I have to do a full application for the Business endorsement a couple of months later?
> 3. Would it be a 'change of existing permit' if I apply for a business endorsement instead of a work endorsement? Or would it count as a renewal of permit?
> 4. Can you only have one business registered (e.g. will it give a specific business name on your endorsement), or can you have multiple businesses / change direction while this situation?
> 5. Do I have to mention that I'm married? Would that mean a change of permit or not? And if yes, what form is needed?


I'm short on time, but here you go: 

Simply register your company and of course register correctly for tax. No business plan. You cannot apply for a Life Partner type visa unless you are a Life Partner. You will renew with proof that you are married (unabridged marriage certificate) to your SA citizen/PR spouse. You can apply for both the endorsement and the Relative's Visa together. If your final visa states your business name then you are tied to it, although the usual DHA-knows-nothing context applies there. Yes, you must state that you have since married, and it is easier if you are!

Good luck!


----------



## Saartjie1 (Dec 9, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> I'm short on time, but here you go:
> 
> Simply register your company and of course register correctly for tax. No business plan. You cannot apply for a Life Partner type visa unless you are a Life Partner. You will renew with proof that you are married (unabridged marriage certificate) to your SA citizen/PR spouse. You can apply for both the endorsement and the Relative's Visa together. If your final visa states your business name then you are tied to it, although the usual DHA-knows-nothing context applies there. Yes, you must state that you have since married, and it is easier if you are!
> 
> Good luck!


Hi Legal Man,

Thanks so much, this is very useful information! One additional question which complicates things: we have been waiting for our unabridged marriage certificate for almost a year. The last update is that Home Affairs seems to have lost the abridged version handed in by our Marriage officer. All in all, it doesn't look like we will have the certificate by 19 January. What to do in that case? We have been married for almost 2 years.

Thanks!
S


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You have to wait, unfortunately. *Some*times you get away with only the original marriage certificate, but mostly not.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi LegalMan,

Can you tell me which one do we need to submit for Relative's visa (Spouse)- original or certified copy of marriage certificate?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Spiggles said:


> Hi LegalMan,
> 
> Can you tell me which one do we need to submit for Relative's visa (Spouse)- original or certified copy of marriage certificate?


You could submit either legally, but for heavens sake don't submit the original!!


----------

